# "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## malvan (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Warum eigentlich immer dieser dämliche Vergleich mit dem Iphone, das ebensoviel kosten würde, wie das  Oculus Rift.
Ich kenne keinen, der sein Iphone zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte, sondern immer mit Vertrag.
Also ist so ein Vergleich hinfällig und Augenwischerei.


----------



## huenni87 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



malvan schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer dieser dämliche Vergleich mit dem Iphone, das ebensoviel kosten würde, wie das  Oculus Rift.
> Ich kenne keinen, der sein Iphone zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte, sondern immer mit Vertrag.
> Also ist so ein Vergleich hinfällig und Augenwischerei.



Du weißt schon das ein Vertrag im Grunde nichts anderes ist als das Iphone in Raten zu kaufen? Sehr viele kaufen die Dinger zum Vollpreis. Ab in Laden 900€ auf den Tisch und fertig. Abgesehen davon hast du aber Recht. Ein Handy, egal welcher Marke ist ein täglicher Begleiter und bietet mir sehr viele nützliche Funktionen die ich ständig nutze. Ne VR Brille setz ich mir mal für eine Gamingsession auf und dann lege ich sie wieder weg. Im Alltag hilft mir das Ding null und gerade jetzt am Anfang gibt es einfach zu wenig wirklich guten Content. Also ein guter Staubfänger.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was läuft hier eigentlich falsch?
Es ist doch klar, dass das Zeugs teuer sein muss, wenn es einen eindrucksvollen Auftritt hinlegen möchte. Das manche Leute einfach den Dev-Kit-II-Preis genommen und daraus gefolgert haben "Joahh, in der preislichen Liga wird das fertige Produkt auch spielen" ist einfach völlig realitätsfremd. Denn das DevKit II ist halt einfach nur nett---nett reicht aber nicht!
Das ist so wie ein 400€-Arbeits-Notebook---klar kann man das kaufen, für den doppelten Preis gewinnt man aber durch die Bank weg so viel Qualität hinzu, dass der WOW-Faktor ein ganz anderer ist. Oder eine 50€-GPU. Oder In-Ears für einen Fünfer. Das ist einfach  zu wenig Geld, dafür kann man kein gelungenes Produkt erwarten! Und ganz ehrlich: Wer hat sich bei dem DevKit II denn bitte gedacht "wow, das ist ja brilliant realisiert"---nein, höchstens "wow, das hat Potential" 
Eve Valkyrie auf der Gamescom sah in an jeder Ecke die Limitierungen des Geräts an; dass es da einen großen Sprung zur Consumer-Version braucht, ist klar!


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe die 300€ zuerst auch zu günstig gefunden aber da lange nichts anderes kam ging ich davon aus das der Finale Preis, besonders mit der Hilfe von Faceook, ungefähr der selbe wäre. FB hätte doch nur das Gerät subventionieren müssen und schon würden sie mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 300€ zuerst auch zu günstig gefunden aber da lange nichts anderes kam ging ich davon aus das der Finale Preis, besonders mit der Hilfe von Faceook, ungefähr der selbe wäre. FB hätte doch nur das Gerät subventionieren müssen und schon würden sie mehr verkaufen.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
Nachdem das Produkt an sich (Bedienung,Unterstützung,usw) ohnehin eine Nische bedient, ist der Preis nun ein weiteres K.O Kriterium.
Viele reden davon das es keine Subventionen gibt und gab - ist dem wirklich so?
Wie hätte das finale Produkt ohne FB Unterstützung ausgesehen und gekostet?
Und der Vergleich zu einer Subventionierung bei Konsolen passt meiner Ansicht nach nicht ganz,denn schließlich wird im Anschluss mit dem Verkauf von Spielen und Online Diensten zur Kasse gebeten und erst richtig Geld verdient.
Die Brille muss sich also mindestens selbst tragen + einen kleinen Gewinn.

Ich muss zugeben das ich ebenfalls vom Preis negativ überrascht wurde,aber bei genauer Betrachtung und dem Aspekt das es das erste Produkt ist,geht das eigentlich in Ordnung.
Es wäre jedoch viele besser gewesen von Anfang an mit offenen Karten zu spielen - ich weiß nicht wie naiv die Leute im Marketing sind!

Das ganze steht und fällt mit den Anwendungsbereichen.
Wenn Assetto Corsa,Star Citizen und noch ein paar andere Spiele einen echten Mehrwert bieten bin ich dabei,ansonsten warte ich die nächste Generation ab.

Weiterhin redet man viel darüber (mich eingeschlossen) - wie so oft das ganze selbst vorher nicht getestet zu haben.
Man kann sich eine Meinung bilden, aber gerade heutzutage wird so schnell geschossen ohne echten Background - viele Spiele die zerrissen wurden sind das beste Beispiel.
Wie gesagt,ich freue mich auf viele Artikel zu dem Thema - und bitte nicht die elementaren und banalen Dinge vergessen wie: kann ich bequem auf dem Stuhl sitzend alles weiterhin wie gewohnt bedienen, usw.

PS: Manche regen sich immer künstlich über Quervergleiche zu Handys oder Autos auf.
Wenn der Vergleich (beispielsweise zum Auto gut ist "Stichwort Leistung auf die Straße bringen),dann kann er gut funktionieren.
Es steht völlig ausser Frage das ein Handy einen völlig anderen Zweck und Anwendungsbereich bedient,aber letztendlich ist es eben verdammt viel Geld.
Und es geht einfach darum das man nicht vor der Wahl steht Handy oder Ocolus oder ähnliches,sondern muss es ein S6 sein wenn man schon ein S5 besitzt - Wiederverkauf mal außen vor (kenne etliche deren alte Handys im der Schublade vergammeln).

Aber nochmal,Marketingtechnisch war es einfach naiv und hat ein unnötigen Shitstorm herauf beschworen!
Es wäre einfach gewesen eine neutrale Aussage zu tätigen wie "den Preis der Devkits kann für das Finale Produkt aufgrund der hochwertigen Materialien nicht gehalten werden".
Ich sollte mich dort bewerben


----------



## Eddyloveland (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meine Meinung ist zur Oculus Rift es wird besseres kommen und die Preise werden fallen . Man schaue Playstation 4 oder andere Dinge . Es gibt glaub noch 3 weitere VR Hersteller und sobald die auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Gehn die Preise richtig in den Keller. Denke die Brillen werden sich bei 369 Euro einbendeln. Dann kommt noch Mircrosoft mit seiner lens usw. Einfach Abwarten und Tee Trinken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das es so kommt wie es jetzt ist damit hat man rechnen können. Selbst wenn es zum angekündigten Tarif aufschlagen würde wäre es nicht meine Preisklasse und den Rattenschwanz muss man auch erst mal bezahlen. Für so ein wenig Spielerei wäre die Schallgrenze bei mir ungefähr 100 - 150 Taler und derzeitig wüsste ich auch nicht was als Killerapp da herhalten sollte ( Office 3D? ) um die Absätze nach oben zu prügeln. Wenn VR gleich Lebensecht wäre dann könnte ich es mir vorstellen aber auch nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das es so kommt wie es jetzt ist damit hat man rechnen können. Selbst wenn es zum angekündigten Tarif aufschlagen würde wäre es nicht meine Preisklasse und den Rattenschwanz muss man auch erst mal bezahlen. Für so ein wenig Spielerei wäre die Schallgrenze bei mir ungefähr 100 - 150 Taler und derzeitig wüsste ich auch nicht was als Killerapp da herhalten sollte ( Office 3D? ) um die Absätze nach oben zu prügeln. Wenn VR gleich Lebensecht wäre dann könnte ich es mir vorstellen aber auch nicht um jeden Preis.



Warum lässt du dich nicht noch bezahlen damit du so ne Brille benutzt.
Bei so einer Aussage muss ich ganz schwer an der Fachkompetenz zweifeln.
Nochmal,des aufgerufene  Preis ist sicherlich kein Fantasiepreis und der Gewinn ist in der jetzigen Phase überschaubar - das wird sich ab ändern,keine Frage!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Auf eine Brille bin ich nicht wirklich scharf und selbst wenn ich Geld dafür bekäme würde ich nicht anfangen Hurra zu schreien und mich in die 1. Reihe vordrängeln.
Nur weil ich andere Ansichten von meinem Leben habe braucht man bei mir nix anzweifeln.


> Nochmal,des aufgerufene  Preis ist sicherlich kein Fantasiepreis und der Gewinn ist in der jetzigen Phase überschaubar -


Hab ich was gegen den Preis gesagt? Wohl eher nicht und um den Rest geht es um meine Meinung, Nutzung, Kaufverhalten ... usw., usw. Die Redakteure haben ihre Meinung mitgeteilt und ich die meinige und gelesen hatte ich nix davon das man nur Zustimmungen abgeben darf


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da ich dem ganzen Thema sehr abwartend bis skeptisch gegenüberstehe, berührt es mich nicht weiter.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



malvan schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer dieser dämliche Vergleich mit dem Iphone, das ebensoviel kosten würde, wie das  Oculus Rift.
> Ich kenne keinen, der sein Iphone zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte, sondern immer mit Vertrag.
> Also ist so ein Vergleich hinfällig und Augenwischerei.



Gerade erst gelesen,der Knaller. Ein Betrag per Rate abzustottern ändert nichts an der Gesamtsumme dessen - ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint.
Und zum Handyvergleich hab ich mich schon geäußert.

@Bakterius 
Tut mir leid das ich vielleicht etwas drastisch geworden bin,natürlich darfst du dich dazu äußern wie du möchtest.
Ich sehe für mich persönlich bisher noch keinen einzigen Anwendungsfall und viel schlimmer noch,in der geringen Auflösung das absolute K.O Kriterium (für mich)!
Du siehst,ich bin auch sehr skeptisch!
Ich denke dennoch das der Preis aufgrund des frühen Status und verbauten Hardware in Ordnung geht!


----------



## ICE (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

In 2- 3 Jahren wenn die nächste Gen eventuell erscheint werde ich mich mit VR befassen.
Momentan ist das für mich nicht mehr wie eine Mode Erscheinung .
NVs 3D war qualitativ vom Erlebnis nie zu ende gebracht worden und heute werden noch nicht mal mehr Monitore dafür angeboten geschweige den Werbung für gemacht.
Ich warte das einfach mal ab .
Kumpel wird sie ja  kaufen da kann ich dann mal testen.
Keine Lust auf Betatester für das Geld.


----------



## Pumpi (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn ich 500€ + x dafür ausgeben soll, dann müsste ich es 2 Stunden testen dürfen (eine Filmlänge müsste ich es schon mindestens ab können).  Leider wird kaum einer die Möglichkeit haben es länger zu testen bevor er es kauft. Ergo kaum Verkäufe. Auch eine KillerApp muss man erstmal erleben....


----------



## Schokomonster (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie Luckey noch am hausieren war hat er doch immer davon gefaselt garantiert unter 400$ zu bleiben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Reinhard trifft es meiner Meinung nach am besten. 
Kann hier nur aus eigener Erfahrung mit Zusatzgeräten sprechen. Ich habe 1 Jahr lang Elite Dangereous in Alpha und Beta getestet. Mir sogar extra dafür ein Hotas und Track-IR geleistet. Auch aus Neugier und um das andere Spielgefühl zu erleben.
Nach dem Jahr ist mir aber die Lust daran vergangen und ich spiele es kaum noch, da mir der Aufwand alles aufzubauen viel zu hoch geworden ist. Selbst die Horizons-Erweiterung (die ich als Unterstützer schon testen könnte), hat mich bisher nicht gereizt mal wieder ein paar Runden zu drehen. Ich denke wenn Squadron 42 erscheint werden die Teile wieder einen festen Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch haben.

Ähnlich wird es mit VR sein. Wenn nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit jede Menge spielenswerte Spiele erscheinen, wird das Teil irgendwann in einer Ecke verstauben, weil man sich an ein paar Titeln auch nicht lange aufhält.
Wenn die Neugier ersteinmal weg ist, dann braucht es Nachschub um das Interesse hoch zu halten.
Und um die Entwickler dazu zu bringen, dass sie diesen Nachschub auch programmieren bedarf es wiederum eine breite Userbase, die bei dem Preis + den sonstigen Investitionen aber nicht gegeben ist.

Hand aufs Herz, wer spielt immer noch mit dem DK2 regelmäßig von denjenigen die es damals gekauft haben?

Track-IR könnte ich auch in vielen anderen Spielen verwenden und es ist immer noch auf meinem Monitor installiert. Meistens denke ich aber gar nicht mehr daran und spiele ganz normal auf die klassische Weise.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ja Palmer hat so falsche Vorstellungen geprägt über den Preis und ich meine selbst 500€ wären schon hoch gewesen
und hier vermute ich die magische Grenze der meisten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zum glueck gibt es noch sony, die zu einem fairen preis verkaufen werden.
Einem Preis, den nicht nur der PC-Nerd mit 1000€+ bereit waere zu zahlen, sondern quch der normale, nicht ganz so enthusiastische kunde.

Danke sony.

Ihr seid nicht nur die ersten, noch weit vor occlus rift, die an einem massenmarkttauglichem vr headset gearbeitet haben, sondern auch die einzigen die vr auch fuer den massenmarkt zugaenglich machen werden.

Go go go sony, einer muss ja fuer die verbreitubg von vr sorgen, sonst gibts nur weiterhin frickel-content in indi-horrorgames am pc!


----------



## hanfi104 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da ich dem ganzen Thema sehr abwartend bis skeptisch gegenüberstehe, berührt es mich nicht weiter.


Geht mir ähnlich. Habe sowieso in der nächsten Zeit kein Geld dafür übrig, erst muss eine GPU her die UHD befeuern kann.
Dennoch wäre eine schnelle Verbreitung wünschenswer, einfach damits schnell im Mainstream ist und die Preise fallen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Zum glueck gibt es noch sony, die zu einem fairen preis verkaufen werden.
> Einem Preis, den nicht nur der PC-Nerd mit 1000€+ bereit waere zu zahlen, sondern quch der normale, nicht ganz so enthusiastische kunde.
> 
> Danke sony.
> ...



Kannst du bitte deine Lobgesänge auf Sony wenigstens bis zur offiziellen Ankündigung des PS-VR-Preises zurückhalten? Noch hat Sony weder Preise, noch Verfügbarkeit, noch Softwareunterstützung von PS-VR konkretisiert, es gibt also noch nichts zu danken.

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass PS-VR der inoffizielle Nachfolger von PS-Move wird: Gut in der Technik, gelobt von der Fachpresse und keine Sau unterstützt es am Ende, weil die Verbreitung zu gering bleibt. Sony hat bisher fast keinen Content für PS-VR gezeigt, hat so weit ich weiß keine Dev-Kits verschickt, kein Auslieferungsdatum genannt. Im Gegensatz dazu ging Oculus durch zwei Dev-Kits und Valve hat tausende Dev-Kits an Entwickler VERSCHENKT. Schlimmer noch, die meisten VR-verträglichen Genres wie Rennspiele, Spacesims, oder eben kleinerer Indie Horror sind starke PC-Genres, jedoch eher schwach auf den Konsolen. Ich würde also nicht wetten, dass die Softwareunterstützung für PS-VR überhaupt besser ist als die der Brillen auf dem PC, auch wenn natürlich Sony als starker Entwickler hinter PS-VR steht.

Zu den letzten beiden Zeilen muss ich glaube ich nichts sagen, ich fürchte nur, dass du mit der Einstellung bei PCGamesHardware falsch bist.

Nun ja, immerhin sind die Konsoleros Pixel gewöhnt....


----------



## derstef (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Preis wäre vollkommen OK wenn man nicht noch Mehrwertsteuer + Zoll + Versandkosten zahlen müsste.
Und ganz wichtig, wenn ich heute bestelle muss das Ding morgen versendet werden, nicht in 6 Monaten.
Letzteres ist m.M. der grösste Fail.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der deutsche Preis ist inklusive Steuern nur ohne Versand


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

"haben Sie in letzter Zeit noch viel von HD3D oder 3D Vision gehört?"

3D Vision? habe ich einen Aufkleber auf meinem monitor in der ecke links oben, direkt neber dem G-Sync Logo und ich denke jeder der sich nen G-Sync screen geholt hat wird auch so nen Aufkleber haben.
Ob sich die 120€ Brille dafür lohnt weis ich nicht, aber nachdem ich jetzt meinen ersten 3D Film im Kino gesehen habe (da hat sich die Star Wars Kino Karte gleich doppelt gelohnt) bin ich doch irgendwie scharf drauf das Zuhause selber zu probieren.  

Aber warum soll ich noch Geld für 3D Vision ausgeben wenn Oculus Rift eh bald für $400-ish kommt, da wart ich lieber noch ... MÖÖÖÖP Pfeifedeckel.


Dann stört mich noch ganz gewaltig das Oculus mit nem Xbox Gamepad kommt. 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass es selbstverständlich mit Gesetensteuerung kommen würde, sonst isses ja nur ne andere Art sich die Gamewelt anzuschauen, nicht eine neue Art mit der Welt zu interagieren. Ich will Hände haben, ich will die 1000 Knöpfe im Flugzeug Cockpit selber drücken... aber so kann ich ja auch weiter Xbox (ports) spielen. MEH!

Valve's HTC Vive hat so Dinger zum rumfuchteln... kein Plan wie der Preis aussehen wird aber das sieht auf anhieb gleich interessanter aus weil es kein blödes Xbox Gamepad ist... und ich bin sicher GabeN hat auch genug Billiönchen in der Portokasse um seine VR Brille zu subventionieren, falls er denn die Marktanteile an sich reissen will, Möglichkeit dazu hat er jetzt genug.  

Das Xbox One pad ist auch nur kompatibel mit Windows 10, als Windows 7 user mit 360 Pad sehe ich jetzt ganz schön blöd aus...


----------



## derstef (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der deutsche Preis ist inklusive Steuern nur ohne Versand



Gut zu wissen, aber bleibt immer noch das mit den 6 Monaten bis man es dann bekommt.
Theoretisch müsste man wenn man heute 700€ zahlt, und die Ware erst in 6 Monaten bekommt, von Oculus die Zinsen zurückverlangen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn ich 500€ + x dafür ausgeben soll, dann müsste ich es 2 Stunden testen dürfen (eine Filmlänge müsste ich es schon mindestens ab können).  Leider wird kaum einer die Möglichkeit haben es länger zu testen bevor er es kauft. Ergo kaum Verkäufe. Auch eine KillerApp muss man erstmal erleben....



Genau da liegt das Problem, selbst wenn das Spielerlebnis 700 Euro wert sein sollte:
Niemand gibt soviel Geld aus, ohne das vorher selbst zu testen. Und im Gegensatz zu Daniel und mir kann das die Zielgruppe bestenfalls auf Messen – wenn eine in der Nähe ist, wenn man tatsächlich hinfährt und wenn man sich 1 bis 2 Stunden für 10 Minuten Probe-VR anstellt.
Im 300-Euro-Bereich kaufen enthusiastische PC-Spieler eventuell noch allein aufgrund guter Testberichte. Aber nicht für mehr als das doppelte. Und VR kann man nicht in einen Benchmarkbalken packen, wie die Vorteile einer 750-Euro-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Zum glueck gibt es noch sony, die zu einem fairen preis verkaufen werden.
> Einem Preis, den nicht nur der PC-Nerd mit 1000€+ bereit waere zu zahlen, sondern quch der normale, nicht ganz so enthusiastische kunde.
> 
> Danke sony.
> ...



Hast du dir die VR Spiele mal angeguckt von dem Sony Teil? Das geht kaum über Arcade Titel hinaus und selbst da sieht man in den Werbetrailern schon die massive Detailarmut und ausgefranste Kanten ohne Ende.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte deine Lobgesänge auf Sony wenigstens bis zur offiziellen Ankündigung des PS-VR-Preises zurückhalten? Noch hat Sony weder Preise, noch Verfügbarkeit, noch Softwareunterstützung von PS-VR konkretisiert, es gibt also noch nichts zu danken.
> 
> Es könnte durchaus sein, dass PS-VR der inoffizielle Nachfolger von PS-Move wird: Gut in der Technik, gelobt von der Fachpresse und keine Sau unterstützt es am Ende, weil die Verbreitung zu gering bleibt. Sony hat bisher fast keinen Content für PS-VR gezeigt, hat so weit ich weiß keine Dev-Kits verschickt, kein Auslieferungsdatum genannt. Im Gegensatz dazu ging Oculus durch zwei Dev-Kits und Valve hat tausende Dev-Kits an Entwickler VERSCHENKT. Schlimmer noch, die meisten VR-verträglichen Genres wie Rennspiele, Spacesims, oder eben kleinerer Indie Horror sind starke PC-Genres, jedoch eher schwach auf den Konsolen. Ich würde also nicht wetten, dass die Softwareunterstützung für PS-VR überhaupt besser ist als die der Brillen auf dem PC, auch wenn natürlich Sony als starker Entwickler hinter PS-VR steht.
> 
> ...


Es befinden sich bereits mehr als 100 Titel für PSVR in Entwicklung und mehr als 200 Entwickler haben sich für das PSVR Entwicklungsprogramm angemeldet.

Sony war bereits weit vor der Kickstarter Kampagne für Oculus mitten in der VR Entwicklung.

Du darfst dir sicher sein, es wird im Gegensatz zu Kinect oder move eine äußerst ordentliche Unterstützung geben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hast du dir die VR Spiele mal angeguckt von dem Sony Teil? Das geht kaum über Arcade Titel hinaus und selbst da sieht man in den Werbetrailern schon die massive Detailarmut und ausgefranste Kanten ohne Ende.



Ach bitte......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_mpiLwAYT8

Mehr wird deine popelige 970 leider auch nicht in VR reißen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es befinden sich bereits mehr als 100 Titel für PSVR in Entwicklung und mehr als 200 Entwickler haben sich für das PSVR Entwicklungsprogramm angemeldet.
> 
> Sony war bereits weit vor der Kickstarter Kampagne für Oculus mitten in der VR Entwicklung.
> 
> Du darfst dir sicher sein, es wird im Gegensatz zu Kinect oder move eine äußerst ordentliche Unterstützung geben.



Jupp, vielleicht, wenn sich den überhaupt jemand die Brille leisten will: Playstation VR: Preis von über 730 Euro bei Amazon Kanada, Offizielles erst auf Gaming-Event

Gibt zwar ein Dementi von Sony, aber nicht in dem Sinne: "Nein sie wird um einiges günstiger" sondern: "Der Preis steht noch nicht fest" 

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie die Brille subventionieren und sich dann das Geld über die Spiele wieder reinholen ... Linzenz für VR-Spiele kosten dann keine 20 € sondern 30€.

Und warum sollten sie es tun ... Weil sie es können. Schließlich sind ihre Spieler an die Konsole gebunden ... Keine Alternativen, die für einen Preiskampf sorgen könnten ... Es lebe die Monopolistische Konsolenwelt !


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Jupp, vielleicht, wenn sich den überhaupt jemand die Brille leisten will: Playstation VR: Preis von über 730 Euro bei Amazon Kanada, Offizielles erst auf Gaming-Event


Oh..... ein Amazon Platzhalter preis...... der ist natürlich jetzt Grundlage jedweder Diskussion 

Lass uns über das Thema im detail reden, wenn dieses geniale produkt endlich der Öffentlichkeit inkl. Preis, Release und launchtiteln präsentiert wird.

Dann dürfen wir, auch als pc Gamer, Sony ein großes danke aussprechen


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oh..... ein Amazon Platzhalter preis...... der ist natürlich jetzt Grundlage jedweder Diskussion
> 
> Lass uns über das Thema im detail reden, wenn dieses geniale produkt endlich der Öffentlichkeit inkl. Preis, Release und launchtiteln präsentiert wird.
> 
> Dann dürfen wir, auch als pc Gamer, Sony ein großes danke aussprechen



Äh Launchtitel? Stimmt haben sie  ja auch prima beim Release der PS4 hinbekommen. Wird sicherlich großartig.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Äh Launchtitel? Stimmt haben sie  ja auch prima beim Release der PS4 hinbekommen. Wird sicherlich großartig.



Wie gesagt.
Es sind über 100 Titel in Entwicklung.


Mal sehen was auf dem pc ordentlich, out of the box mit der Rift funktionieren wird wenn man sie zu hause per plug ans Play am pc angeschlossen hat.

Ich fand das Gericke beim DK2 so extrem schlimm.... hoffe die haben das jetzt im griff.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt.
> Es sind über 100 Titel in Entwicklung.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit "Gericke" die Auflösung des Displays meinst ... Nun das Sony-Display löst mit genau der gleichen Auflösung auf wie die DK2.

Wenn du mit "Gericke" eventuell Ruckeln meinst. Was glaubst du vor was für einer Wundermaschine du sitzt? In vielen Spielen in Full HD sind grade mal 30 FPS (und die häufig nicht mal stabil) drin, aber deine Maschine wird sicher besseres VR bringen, als jedes andere System ... die erforderlichen 90 FPS sind ja für die Maschine kein Problem. Hat sich in der Vergangenheit ja eindrucksvoll erwiesen.

Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Konsolen, (warum auch es sind Gamingmaschinen wie andere auch), aber manche User schweben in anderen Sphären und erwarten Wunderdinge. 
Noch bedenklicher ist das ganze, wenn sie eigentlich den Beweis vor den eigenen Augen haben sollten.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



malvan schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer dieser dämliche Vergleich mit dem Iphone, das ebensoviel kosten würde, wie das  Oculus Rift.
> Ich kenne keinen, der sein Iphone zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte, sondern immer mit Vertrag.
> Also ist so ein Vergleich hinfällig und Augenwischerei.



Über die vertragliche Ratenzahlung haben andere Posts schon informiert. Wichtiger ist jedoch, dass ein iPhone ein eigenständiges Gerät ist und für seine Dienste keine teure extra Hardware benötigt. Der Vergleich hinkt alse in mehrfacher Hinsicht gewaltig. 

Ich denke das ist eher so ein Totschlagargument um die Leute vom überhöhten Preis der Occulus abzulenken. 




Schokomonster schrieb:


> Wie Luckey noch am hausieren war hat er doch immer davon gefaselt garantiert unter 400$ zu bleiben.



Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als hätte Luckey Palmer nicht das gerningste zu sagen, seit Facebook die Macht übernommen hat. Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, in wie weit die Kunden bei einem einstigen Kickstarter Projekt im Nachhinein geschröpft werden können.

Technisch sehe ich keinen Grund, weshalb die Occulus Brille so viel Geld kosten sollte. Da ist ein gewaltiger Preisaufschlag mit einberechnet ... genau wie beim iPhone.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als hätte Luckey Palmer nicht das gerningste zu sagen, seit Facebook die Macht übernommen hat. Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, in wie weit die Kunden bei einem einstigen Kickstarter Projekt im Nachhinein geschröpft werden können.



Nun die ursprünglichen Kickstarterbacker sind doch fein raus: Erst als erster Zugriff auf die neue Technologie (DK1) und für mehr haben sie nicht gebacked und jetzt gibts die Releaseversion noch oben drauf. Man kann ja gegen Oculus Rift sagen was man will, aber diese Aktion finde ich Spitze.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Technisch sehe ich keinen Grund, weshalb  die Occulus Brille so viel Geld kosten sollte. Da ist ein gewaltiger  Preisaufschlag mit einberechnet ... genau wie beim iPhone.



Jupp, der Preisaufschlag nennt sich Entwicklungskosten, die ein vielfaches des Materialkosten übertreffen sollten ... Nur AMD leistet es sich manchmal diese nicht an ihre Kunden weiterzureichen (weil diese ja auch nicht bereit sind sie zu tragen. Siehe Proteste gegen den Einführungspreis der Fury X ... Wie groß AMDs Kriegskasse inzwischen nicht mehr ist zeigt eidrucksvoll wohin soetwas führt.

Sony und Microsoft auf der anderen Seite reichen diese Kosten mit jedem verkauften Spiel an ihre Kunden weiter. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man ein Monopol in einem bestimmten Bereich hat.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "Gericke" die Auflösung des Displays meinst ... Nun das Sony-Display löst mit genau der gleichen Auflösung auf wie die DK2.
> 
> Wenn du mit "Gericke" eventuell Ruckeln meinst. Was glaubst du vor was für einer Wundermaschine du sitzt? In vielen Spielen in Full HD sind grade mal 30 FPS (und die häufig nicht mal stabil) drin, aber deine Maschine wird sicher besseres VR bringen, als jedes andere System ... die erforderlichen 90 FPS sind ja für die Maschine kein Problem. Hat sich in der Vergangenheit ja eindrucksvoll erwiesen.
> 
> ...



Gericke sollte Gefrickel heißen 
Doofe surface autokorrektur 

Das problem war einfach, es war ein riesen aufwand ein spiel zum laufen zu bringen.

Wenn man occulus jetzt mit der cv1 nicht einfach anschliessen kann, spiel starten und fertig..... dann wird das am pc schon allein deshalb scheitern.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gericke sollte Gefrickel heißen
> Doofe surface autokorrektur
> 
> Das problem war einfach, es war ein riesen aufwand ein spiel zum laufen zu bringen.
> ...



Die DK2 war ja eigentlich nur für Entwickler gedacht ... Denen macht das Gefrickel nichts aus ... Für den Endkunden sollte es bei den Preis wirklich um einiges einfacher gehen ... Sonst säuft VR schon beim Release ab.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die DK2 war ja eigentlich nur für Entwickler gedacht ... Denen macht das Gefrickel nichts aus ... Für den Endkunden sollte es bei den Preis wirklich um einiges einfacher gehen ... Sonst säuft VR schon beim Release ab.



Und das ist meine grösste Befürchtung beim cv1 ....
Bin deshalb besonders auf erste Tests gespannt.

Denke das wird bei vive mit steam Einbindung besser klappen


----------



## KitKez (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

VR ist die Zukunft, davon bin ich überzeugt, aber nicht solange es nicht bei Amazon oder Blödmarkt für 400€ zum Kauf angeboten wird. Es wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis es soweit ist und bis dahin wird es garantiert bessere Geräte geben. Wer einfach so mal 740€ entbehren kann und daheim bereits einen potenten Rechner besitzt, der wird auch mit dieser Generation sehr viel Spaß haben. Naja, in ca. 2 Wochen redet kein Mensch mehr über Oculus, auch davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Absolute Zustimmung zu Meinung Nr. 12!

Mit so einem epischen Bart kann man eigentlich eh nie daneben liegen...


----------



## sierratango06 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt.
> Es sind über 100 Titel in Entwicklung.
> 
> 
> ...




Nur mal btw. für die Rift wird es bis Ende 2016 über 100 Titel geben. Und schon jetzt gibt es mehrere über Steam mit Oculus Rift Support  

http://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-promises-100-rift-games-end-2016/

Die PS4 wird wahrscheinlich mit VR so richtig an die technischen Grenzen stoßen. Wie soll das denn in 3-4 Jahren aussehen? Wo soll die Leistung herkommen für aktuelle Titel? Vor 2019 wird es vermutlich keine PS5 geben...
Ebenso ist das Design echt fragwürdig. Die Beleuchtung sieht einfach nur dämlich aus.


----------



## Terracresta (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Einfach abwarten, dann fallen die Preise (wenn sich die Brillen am Markt behaupten können) und man hat den Vorteil, dass mehr Spiele dafür erschienen sind. Muss sich aber wie gesagt noch zeigen, inwiefern die ganzen Brillen kompatibel sein werden. Der Anreiz ist da (sogar 2D Spiele wie Shantae profitieren beim 3DS von der Tiefenwirkung), aber nicht das Geld. ^^


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es befinden sich bereits mehr als 100 Titel für PSVR in Entwicklung und mehr als 200 Entwickler haben sich für das PSVR Entwicklungsprogramm angemeldet.
> 
> Sony war bereits weit vor der Kickstarter Kampagne für Oculus mitten in der VR Entwicklung.
> 
> Du darfst dir sicher sein, es wird im Gegensatz zu Kinect oder move eine äußerst ordentliche Unterstützung geben.



Nun, vielleicht sind das ja "Platzhaltertitel"? Die schiere Titelzahl sagt meiner Meinung NICHTS aus. Für die Oculus Rift GIBT ES bereits mehr als 100 Titel. Fertig entwickelt. Sagt jetzt auch nicht viel über die Oculus aus, bei so tollen Titeln wie dem "Guillotine-Simulator". Und auch für Move gab es mehr als 100 Titel. Eben so tolle Dinge wie "Start-the-party" oder "Move-sport". Da sich Sony bisher bei den Exlusivtiteln für die PS4 nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, sollten hier meiner Meinung nach keine Vorschusslorberen für tolle Sony-Spiele verteilt werden.

Die Aussage "Wir arbeiten daran aber schon X Jahre" sagt sich im Übrigen leicht, nachdem die Konkurrenz ihre Idee öffentlich einsehbar gemacht hat. Da Sonys VR-Brille technisch nicht wirklich weiter als die Oculus-Rift ist, muss man sich schon fragen was Sony die ganzen Jahre getrieben hat. Vor allem weil die Oculus Rift im ersten viertel ihrer Entwicklungszeit von weniger als zehn Menschen entwickelt wurde.....



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ach bitte......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_mpiLwAYT8
> 
> Mehr wird deine popelige 970 leider auch nicht in VR reißen.



Nun, ich bin kein Freund dieser Grafikkarte, aufgrund einer gewissen, nicht von nVidia kommunizierten Speicherkonfiguration. Aber: Diese Grafikkarte ist fast so viel Wert wie die komplette PS4, und hat in der Vergangenheit mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie deutlich mehr auf den Bildschirm zaubern kann als die Rendereinheit einer "Next-Gen-Konsole", die ja bekanntermaßen zwischen einer HD 7870 und einer HD7850 liegt. Dies wird weder durch den Zusatz "in VR" noch durch Sonys frameverdoppelnde Zauberei geändert werden, deine Aussage ist hier also schlicht Schwachsinn.


----------



## lenne0815 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was für ein gigantischer clusterfuck doch aus der kompletten VR Debatte geworden ist, kaum nachzuvollziehen.

Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir sehr sicher; wenn ich ende März ( Oder 2 Wochen später wie ich direkt von den Foren Blockwarten berichtigt wurde  ) die Rift aufsetze und the Vanishing of Ethan Carter anschmeiss, dann ist das ganz schnell vergessen...


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Was für ein gigantischer clusterfuck doch aus der kompletten VR Debatte geworden ist, kaum nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir sehr sicher; wenn ich ende März die Rift aufsetze und the Vanishing of Ethan Carter anschmeiss, dann ist das ganz schnell vergessen...



Ende März?


Der früheste versandtermin ist der 28.März.......
Selbst wenn dein gerät als aller erstes versand wird, dauert das locker 1-2 Wochen.
Hat damals auch bei meinem DK2 so lange gedauert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Was für ein gigantischer clusterfuck doch aus der kompletten VR Debatte geworden ist, kaum nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir sehr sicher; wenn ich ende März die Rift aufsetze und the Vanishing of Ethan Carter anschmeiss, dann ist das ganz schnell vergessen...



Noch ein Problem ... Der VR-Support von The Vanishing of Ethan Carter wurde rausgepatcht. Sie wollen es zwar weiter unterstützen, brauchen aber noch einiges an Entwicklungszeit ... Also Ende März wird es wohl nichts damit.


----------



## lenne0815 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Noch ein Problem ... Der VR-Support von The Vanishing of Ethan Carter wurde rausgepatcht. Sie wollen es zwar weiter unterstützen, brauchen aber noch einiges an Entwicklungszeit ... Also Ende März wird es wohl nichts damit.



Dann halt 2 Wochen später  Mein gott  ( Wenn man pre Patch startet funzt es trotzdem noch - ist aber eh auch als launch day titel mit drin )


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2016)

*&quot;Der Preis der Oculus Rift ...&quot; - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ach bitte......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_mpiLwAYT8
> 
> Mehr wird deine popelige 970 leider auch nicht in VR reißen.



Ach und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass Messebesucher die Eve schon testen konnten allesamt sagen, dass die Limits deutlich sichtbar waren und das nicht so gut war, wie in den ganzen Videos?

Meine popelige 970 ist schon längst eine 980 Ti. Siehst du auch in sysprofil, keine Ahnung warum sich die Signatur nicht aktualisiert. Zumal selbst die 970 die PS4 um Klassen deklassiert.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Allesamt? 
Eve lief super ich hab es 2 mal getestet.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe es selber nie damit gespielt, aber schon häufig gelesen und gehört, dass der Kasten da gehörig an die Grenzen stoßen soll. 
Und abseits von EVE bleibt sowieso nix lohnenswertes mehr.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe es selber nie damit gespielt, aber schon häufig gelesen und gehört, dass der Kasten da gehörig an die Grenzen stoßen soll.
> Und abseits von EVE bleibt sowieso nix lohnenswertes mehr.



Hört sich ziemlich verbittert und voreingenommen an...... zumal du es ja nicht mal selber getestet hast.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hört sich ziemlich verbittert und voreingenommen an...... zumal du es ja nicht mal selber getestet hast.



...kommt von dem Typen, der Sony heiligspricht bevor sie irgendetwas handfestes in puncto Preis, Releasetermin oder spielbare Titel zum Thema PS-VR verlauten lassen haben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe es selber nie damit gespielt, aber schon häufig gelesen und gehört, dass der Kasten da gehörig an die Grenzen stoßen soll.
> Und abseits von EVE bleibt sowieso nix lohnenswertes mehr.



Würde ich so nicht sagen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EuZdHTKzXa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind schon ein paar nette Titel darunter.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> ...kommt von dem Typen, der Sony heiligspricht bevor sie irgendetwas handfestes in puncto Preis, Releasetermin oder spielbare Titel zum Thema PS-VR verlauten lassen haben.



Deswegen sage ich doch, abwarten 
Sony wird delivern, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Die Aussage "Wir arbeiten daran aber schon X Jahre" sagt sich im Übrigen leicht, nachdem die Konkurrenz ihre Idee öffentlich einsehbar gemacht hat.



Du weisst aber schon das Sony schon in den 90ér mit dem  Glasstron Highend HMD´s gebaut hat, wo Palmer fast noch mit der Blechtrommel um den Christbaum gelaufen ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das Sony schon in den 90ér mit dem  Glasstron Highend HMD´s gebaut hat, wo Palmer fast noch mit der Blechtrommel um den Christbaum gelaufen ist.



Du weißt aber schon, dass zwischen damals und heute viele Jahre liegen, in denen sich die Welt nicht aufgehört hat, zu drehen? 

Die Technik von damals kannst du heute gleich in die Tonne klopfen. Trotzdem können (und werden) sie natürlich fähige Leute haben, sonst gäbe es PSVR erst gar nicht in der Form.

Warum geht es eigentlich bei der VR-Diskussion fast immer nur ausschließlich um Spiele? Klar, ist ein Spieleforum hier, aber ich sehe in VR viel mehr als nur Gelegenheitszocken. Was ist mit VR Filmen? Virtuelle Museen? Virtueller Tourismus? Das sollte alles mit einbezogen, wenn wir über den Preis von VR reden, nicht nur die Spiele...


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass zwischen damals und heute viele Jahre liegen, in denen sich die Welt nicht aufgehört hat, zu drehen?
> 
> Die Technik von damals kannst du heute gleich in die Tonne klopfen. Trotzdem können (und werden) sie natürlich fähige Leute haben, sonst gäbe es PSVR erst gar nicht in der Form.
> 
> Warum geht es eigentlich bei der VR-Diskussion fast immer nur ausschließlich um Spiele? Klar, ist ein Spieleforum hier, aber ich sehe in VR viel mehr als nur Gelegenheitszocken. Was ist mit VR Filmen? Virtuelle Museen? Virtueller Tourismus? Das sollte alles mit einbezogen, wenn wir über den Preis von VR reden, nicht nur die Spiele...



Mein Kommentar war eigentlich darauf gemünzt, das Sony schon lange Jahre Erfahrung in Sachen HMD´s hat und Sie sicher nicht nötig haben bei Palmer und seinem Mini Unternehmen, was ohne Facebook immer noch ein Mini Unternehmen wäre, ab zugucken.
Mich würde nicht wundern wenn nicht sogar im Rift Chips aus dem Hause Sony verbaut wären.
Des Weiteren hat Sony mit der HMS-3000MT schon längst ein HMD im professionellen Medizinischem Einsatz. Die Rift ist gegen das  HMS-3000MT ein billiges Kinderspielzeug! Sony ist also schön längst in anderen Bereichen, wichtigen Bereichen, tätig mit ihren HMD´s, wo Oculus gerne mal hin möchte.
Also den Vorwurf zu machen, ohne Oculus hätte Sony gar kein HMD kann man getrost als Grütze abtun. 
Sony ist in so vielen Bereichen tätig die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben, du machst aber scheinbar den Fehler wenn man von Sony spricht nur an die Playstation zu denken, zumal ich im oberen Beitrag gar nicht vom Spielen gesprochen habe.
*SONY ist nicht nur Playstation, sondern hat auch schon lange Jahre Erfahrung mit HMD Technik und schon an solchen Sachen gearbeitet, bevor Plamer überhaupt an seine Rift gedacht hat! *
Genau das sollte meine Aussage oben sein.

Eure VR Action Filme kannst Du erst mal getrost vergessen, klar es gibt die 360° Cams, aber was machst Du dann mit den ganzen Leuten im Hintergrund? Regie, Ton-Techniker? Sollen die vielleicht einen Nanosuite aus Crysis tragen damit sie nicht im Bild sind?
Leute werde mal wach, das sind Sachen die werden wir vielleicht mal in 10 oder 15 Jahren sehen und da wird die Rift garantiert nicht der Wegbereiter sein, da gibt es andere Firmen.


Und jetzt noch mal für all die, Die hier Lobgesänge auf Oculus feiern:
*Ohne Plamers Versprechen ein HMD für VR Spiele zu bauen was unter 400,-$ kostet, hätte er nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen die Er jetzt hat! Hätte Er direkt Tacheles geredet, was das Ding tatsächlich kosten wird, hätte Er auch nie die Unterstützung bei Kickstarter bekommen. *

*Ich hoffe das sich VR durchsetzt*, aber nicht für diese Firma, die mit falschen Versprechen bei Kickstarter ordentlich Geld eingesammelt hat, dann mit einem Konzern wie Fratzebuch Hand in Hand läuft und am Ende Alles ganz anders ausschaut als es uns damals bei Kickstarter 2012 versprochen wurde.
Vielleicht ist der Preis der Finalen Rift auch so hoch, weil damit die Finalen Geräte finanziert werden, die man nun als Geschenk an die Kickstarter-Unterstützer ausliefert, nach all den Märchen die uns Palmer aufgetischt hat würde mich das nicht wundern.
Der direkte Vertrieb über die Oculus Shopseite ist auch ein genialer Schachzug, so bekommt Zuckerberg direkt noch mehr private Daten, die er dann an seine Werbepartner verkaufen kann.
*Ich kaufe mir ganz sicher ein VR-HMD, aber ganz sicher nicht von dieser Firma!*


----------



## sierratango06 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

ARCdefender, mir kommt es so langsam vor, dass du etwas frustriert bist, weil du dir die Rift nicht leisten willst oder kannst. Du hatest dich wirklich von Thema zu Thema welches mit VR zu tun hat. Es hätte sovieles sein können, aber nun ist es so. Jeder wusste dass VR nicht günstig wird. Oculus sind die einzigen wo man vorbestellen kann und auch liefern werden. Das was bisher von der CV1 gezeigt wurde, sieht nach dem besten Gesamtpaket aus.  Wenn du so von Playstation VR überzeugt bist und der restlichen Menschheit VR für den PC ausreden willst, verabschiede dich...ne, lass die Verabschiedung. Bitte verschon uns mit deinem pubertären geplapper und zieh in irgendein PS4 Forum.
Jede Technik hat die gleiche Chance sich dieses oder die nächsten Jahre zu beweisen. Die Technik von Vive und Rift ist nahezu identisch. Die PSVR wird vermutlich früher was für den Massenmarkt werden. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er kauft. Aber anderen im Forum alles schlecht zu reden, nur weil man von einem überzeugter ist oder der Preis nicht in Ordnung ist, muss nicht sein.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



sierratango06 schrieb:


> Wenn du so von Playstation VR überzeugt bist und der restlichen Menschheit VR für den PC ausreden willst, verabschiede dich...ne, lass die Verabschiedung. Bitte verschon uns mit deinem pubertären geplapper und zieh in irgendein PS4 Forum.



*Noch mal für Dich! ICH HABE GAR KEINE PLAYSTATION!*
Und auch mal für dich, von wegen leisten können, ich haben einen PC der Oculus stemmt und zwar über den Minimal Anforderungen.
Es geht mir viel mehr auf den Sack das hier die Oculus-Fanboys meinen Sony  würde nur billigen Schrott produzieren. Die Machen schon lange in VR für Medizin, Militär usw. oder warum denkst Du das sich Palmer schon vor dem  Kickstarter Start mit Sony und Co ausgetauscht hat?
Und ja Palmer ist mir Unsympathisch, wenn man mal liest was er da auf seinem Twitter Account für Sachen raus haut scheint der gute Mann schon einen Höhenflug zu haben.
Fakt ist Palmer hat die Leute mit falschen Angaben zum Endprodukt zum Narren gehalten, auch wenn das jedem eigentlich klar sein sollte. HTC,/Valve haben von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt und gesagt das Vive ein Premium-Produkt wird, wo man weiss das es nicht günstig wird.

Wenn VR kein Rohrkrepierer wird, weil ich bis jetzt weder von Oculus, Vive oder PS VR richtig überzeugt bin und es nur für eine Eintagsfliege wie schon die 3D Geschichte halte, werde ich zum Vive greifen und das hat nichts mit Kosten, fehlendem PC oder sonst was zu tun sondern damit das ich so eine Geschäftspolitik wie die von Oculus nicht unterstütze!
Und ja ich bin keine Person die zu allem Hurra schreit, sondern betrachte neue Sachen immer kritisch und es muss schon alles stimmen um mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Sony ist in so vielen Bereichen tätig die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben, du machst aber scheinbar den Fehler wenn man von Sony spricht nur an die Playstation zu denken, zumal ich im oberen Beitrag gar nicht vom Spielen gesprochen habe.


Häh? Sicher, dass du da nicht zu viel reininterpretierst, an was ich bei Sony denke?e 



> *SONY ist nicht nur Playstation, sondern hat auch schon lange Jahre Erfahrung mit HMD Technik und schon an solchen Sachen gearbeitet, bevor Plamer überhaupt an seine Rift gedacht hat! *
> Genau das sollte meine Aussage oben sein.


Das ist richtig, sagt aber auch so pauschal wenig aus. Ob Palmer auf Sony Technik setzt, ist nur eine Vermutung deinerseits. Es könnte genauso gut nicht so sein. Lange Erfahrung mit bestimmten Techniken ist imo auch relativ, wenn die konkrete Anwendung fehlt. Darüber hinaus sind viele spezielle Techniken an den Skill und Erfahrungen einzelner Mitarbeiter geknüpft und keineswegs umfassendes Firmenwissen (schön wärs...). Je mehr High Tech, desto größer die Tendenz zu individuellen Skills. Arbeiten bei Sony noch die gleichen Mitarbeiter wie vor 10 Jahren? Wer weiß das schon. Möglich ist viel. 



> Eure VR Action Filme kannst Du erst mal getrost vergessen, klar es gibt die 360° Cams, aber was machst Du dann mit den ganzen Leuten im Hintergrund? Regie, Ton-Techniker? Sollen die vielleicht einen Nanosuite aus Crysis tragen damit sie nicht im Bild sind?
> Leute werde mal wach, das sind Sachen die werden wir vielleicht mal in 10 oder 15 Jahren sehen und da wird die Rift garantiert nicht der Wegbereiter sein, da gibt es andere Firmen.


Eure VR Action Filme? Sorry, aber wo genau habe ich von Actionfilmen gesprochen??? Ich habe da eher z.B. an Dokumentationen gedacht. Naturdokus drängen sich einem geradezu auf, wenn man an VR denkt. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sind derartige Filme auch schon in Planung bzw. werden sogar schon gedreht...



> Und jetzt noch mal für all die, Die hier Lobgesänge auf Oculus feiern:
> Ohne Plamers Versprechen ein HMD für VR Spiele zu bauen was unter 400,-$ kostet, hätte er nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen die Er jetzt hat! Hätte Er direkt Tacheles geredet, was das Ding tatsächlich kosten wird, hätte Er auch nie die Unterstützung bei Kickstarter bekommen.


Und das schließt du genau woraus? Hast du etwa Zugang zu einer alternativen Realität, in der Palmer von Anfang an von 600$ gesprochen hat? Ich nicht.

Ich weiß aber, dass VR viele Leute begeistert, völlig unabhängig vom Preis, einfach weil es eine geile Technik ist. Der Rest ist Spekulation.



> *Ich hoffe das sich VR durchsetzt*, aber nicht für diese Firma, die mit falschen Versprechen bei Kickstarter ordentlich Geld eingesammelt hat, dann mit einem Konzern wie Fratzebuch Hand in Hand läuft und am Ende Alles ganz anders ausschaut als es uns damals bei Kickstarter 2012 versprochen wurde.


So ein Quatsch... Alle Kickstarter Backer erhalten eine fertige CV der Rift für umme! Sie bekommen eine Brille, die mehr als das doppelte kostet als das Produkt, um das es ursprünglich ging und dabei noch viel besser istß Das soll ein falsches Versprechen sein? Was hast du denn genommen??? 

Noch mal, ich kann verstehen, dass Leute über den Preis enttäuscht sind. ABER: Palmer und Oculus haben mit Ausnahme der Kickstarter-Backer (die MEHR als genug bekommen für ihren Beitrag) keinerlei Verpflichtung gegenüber irgend jemandem von uns. Man kann ihm mieses Marketing vorwerfen, aber das wars auch schon.



> Vielleicht ist der Preis der Finalen Rift auch so hoch, weil damit die Finalen Geräte finanziert werden, die man nun als Geschenk an die Kickstarter-Unterstützer ausliefert, nach all den Märchen die uns Palmer aufgetischt hat würde mich das nicht wundern.


"All den Märchen?" Was denn noch, außer dass er zuletzt vor mehr als einem Jahr darüber geredet hat, dass er denkt, dass der Preis sich im ähnlichen Rahmen wie der für die damalige DK2 einordnen wird? 



> Der direkte Vertrieb über die Oculus Shopseite ist auch ein genialer Schachzug, so bekommt Zuckerberg direkt noch mehr private Daten, die er dann an seine Werbepartner verkaufen kann.
> *Ich kaufe mir ganz sicher ein VR-HMD, aber ganz sicher nicht von dieser Firma!*


Genau, weil Sony, Valve oder HTC auch die Heilsarmee sind, aber Facebook der böse, schwarze Mann. Unabhängig davon, dass die Oculus Rift natürlich später auch in ganz normalen Geschäften erhältlich sein wird. Bitte übertrage doch deine persönliche Abneigung gegenüber einer bestimmten Firma (warum auch immer...) nicht auf die Allgemeinheit, indem du vergeblich versuchst, eine Art Allgemeingültigkeit zu definieren, warum die Rift und Oculus so doof sind... 



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Es geht mir viel mehr auf den Sack das hier die Oculus-Fanboys meinen Sony  würde nur billigen Schrott produzieren. Die Machen schon lange in VR für Medizin, Militär usw. oder warum denkst Du das sich Palmer schon vor dem  Kickstarter Start mit Sony und Co ausgetauscht hat?


Sorry, aber mir kommt es genau anders rum vor. Wer hier auch nur ein bisschen versucht, Rift und PSVR zu vergleichen und dabei auch nur ein Wort Kritik an der PSVR übt, wird hier regelmäßig von bestimmten Leuten zurecht gestutzt, dass PSVR doch sowieso viel besser wäre, mehr Marktanteile erringen wird und Sony ja auch viel mehr Ahnung hätte. Because reasons... 



> Und ja Palmer ist mir Unsympathisch, wenn man mal liest was er da auf seinem Twitter Account für Sachen raus haut scheint der gute Mann schon einen Höhenflug zu haben.
> Fakt ist Palmer hat die Leute mit falschen Angaben zum Endprodukt zum Narren gehalten, auch wenn das jedem eigentlich klar sein sollte. HTC,/Valve haben von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt und gesagt das Vive ein Premium-Produkt wird, wo man weiss das es nicht günstig wird.


Er hat überhaupt keine falschen Angaben zum Endprodukt gemacht. Der einzige Fehler, den er gemacht hat, war eine falsche bzw. sehr ungenaue Vorhersage des geschätzten Endpreises für die CV.



> Wenn VR kein Rohrkrepierer wird werde ich zum Vive greifen und das hat nichts mit Kosten, fehlendem PC oder sonst was zu tun sondern damit das ich so eine Geschäftspolitik wie die von Oculus nicht unterstütze!
> Und ja ich bin keine Person die zu allem Hurra schreit, sondern betrachte neue Sachen immer kritisch und es muss schon alles stimmen um mich zu überzeugen.


Unsinn, du lässt dich imo einzig von persönlichen Gefühlen lenken. Deine Ablehnung von Palmer und Facebook ist nicht kritisch, sondern überzogen. Wenn die Rift das bessere Produkt ist, dann greift der kritische Kopf dazu. Wenn nicht, bzw. wenn ein anderes Produkt ohne größere Abstriche anderso deutlich günstiger zu haben ist, dann eben woanders. Aber die Oculus kategorisch abzulehnen, nur weil du über den Endpreis enttäuscht bist und irgendwie Facebook insgesamt nicht leiden kannst, das hat nichts mit kritisch zu tun, sorry.


----------



## DrSchnuggels (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

RIP Virtual Reality.
Keine Games (zumindest keine guten) und nun auch noch ein Preis für ein Gerät das man so noch garnicht manigfaltig benutzen kann zwecks fehlender Software.
Nö danke ich passe evtl siehts in paar Jahren anders aus.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Auch noch mal für dich weil hier immer der Vorwurf kommt ich wäre ein Playstration  Fan:



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn den Leuten am PC hier was nicht passt macht es so wie ich. Ich mag die PS4 nicht und darum bin ich auch in keinem PS Portal angemeldet und heule den Leuten dort die Ohren voll.
> Mann Mann, die Playstation Anhänger sind....





ARCdefender schrieb:


> Von allen Onlinediensten ist SEN das schlechteste, mit dem schlechtestem Service und mindestens ein mal im Monat für ein paar Stunden Down wegen irgendwelcher Wartungsarbeiten.
> Aber stimmt, ist ja Playstation, da darf so was passieren und da darf man auch keinen ironischen Kommentar zu schreiben, weil Playstation is the best! Beste Grafik, beste Leistung, bestes VR System, alles super!





ARCdefender schrieb:


> PAYstation! This is for the Payers.





ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja mag stimmen, allerdings wird es auch wohl das Schlechteste von allen VR Systemen sein und kein Vergleich zu Occulus oder Vive sein, was die Technik und vor allem grafische Leistung angeht, weil der PS4 dafür ganz einfach die Leistung fehlt.
> Dazu kommt noch das die bis jetzt gezeigten Sachen kaum echtes Gameplay haben, weil eben die Technik noch zu beschränkt ist.
> Die Meisten der Dinger werden nach wenigen Wochen im Schrank verstauben, oder auf eBay und Co für nen Appel und ein Ei verscherbelt.
> 
> ...



Und so weiter, das schreibt natürlich ein absoluter Playstation Fanboy wie ich ein bin.

Und wenn ich mir einiger deiner Antworten zu meinem Post sehe, wo Du wieder nix verstanden hast und das völlig anders auslegst wie ich es gemeint habe.
nee komm das ist zu OT.

Ich sag hier auch besser nichts mehr, hier darf man nur im Chor singen wie toll Oculus und VR im Allgemeinen ist


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Auch noch mal für dich weil hier immer der Vorwurf kommt ich wäre ein Playstration  Fan:


Meinst du mich? 

Wo genau habe ich behauptet, du wärst ein PS-Fan???



> Und wenn ich mir einiger deiner Antworten zu meinem Post sehe, wo Du wieder nix verstanden hast und das völlig anders auslegst wie ich es gemeint habe.
> nee komm das ist zu OT.


Wie du meinst...



> Ich sag hier auch besser nichts mehr, hier darf man nur im Chor singen wie toll Oculus und VR im Allgemeinen ist


Quatsch. Aber wenn man behauptet, dass man selbst "kritisch" wäre, dann sollte man dem auch Rechnung tragen und Sachverhalte wirklich kritisch von allen Seiten betrachten, ohne Pauschalurteile und kategorische Ablehnung (die eben in deinem von mir zitierten Post offensichtlich waren). Da darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn deine Posts mal kritisiert werden. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass man Oculus und VR im Allgemeinen nicht kritisieren könnte. Außerdem ist deine Aussage völlig haltlos angesichts der Menge der "VR ist tot!" Kommentare, die sich in den letzten Tagen in den verschiedenen VR-Threads angehäuft haben...


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Das Xbox One pad ist auch nur kompatibel mit Windows 10, als Windows 7 user mit 360 Pad sehe ich jetzt ganz schön blöd aus...



Das ist Quatsch. 

Mittlerweile kann man ein One Pad auch unter Win7 betreiben

https://support.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-on-windows/accessories/connect-xbox-one-controller-to-pc

Xbox One Controller: Wireless-Adapter nun auch für Windows 7 und Windows 8.1


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> 
> Mittlerweile kann man ein One Pad auch unter Win7 betreiben
> 
> ...



Nicht nur mittlerweile. Die kabelgebundene Variante desX1 Pads war von Anfang an mit Win 7 und 8.1 kompatibel, nur die kabellose Variante wurde jetzt auch noch damit kompatibel gemacht.


----------



## hansboy (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Preis ist ein Einstiegspreis und wird sowieso fallen, warum also groß darüber diskutieren. Alles Neue kostet anfangs vergleichbar viel. Sobald genug Konkurrenz am Markt ist, wird sich der Preis selbst regeln. Mit mehr Anwendungsgebieten kommen mehr Anbieter und von VR R.I.P. kann keine Rede sein. Es wird Zeit dass es langsam losgeht und da kommt noch vieles auf uns zu.

Wie in allen Bereichen kann der Preis aber nie niedrig genug fallen um die Whiner ruhigzustellen. Dafür wird es wie im Smartphone Bereich mit der Zeit Mittelklasse und Low Budget Produkte geben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



malvan schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer dieser dämliche Vergleich mit dem Iphone, das ebensoviel kosten würde, wie das  Oculus Rift.


Das kann ich dir gern erklären:
Es ging darum, dass bei Vorhandensein einer entsprechenden Killer-App wesentlich mehr Leute dazu motiviert werden können, auch viel Geld auszugeben. Das Paradebeispiel dafür ist eben das Iphone, welches in seiner ersten Version ja noch mit ziemlichen Einschränkungen versehen war. Doch weil es eben das erste Smartphone war, welches ein richtig gutes Bedienkonzept hatte und bei dem alles ineinandergriff (das war hier die Killer-App, vielleicht zusammen mit Itunes), griffen die Leute eben trotzdem zu. Der Rest ist Geschichte.

Und genau sowas braucht VR eben auch, möglichst ohne zusätzliche Einschränkungen, da man durch die Ergonomie ja schon auf einen ziemlich engen Bereich beschränkt ist.



malvan schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen, der sein Iphone zum Vollpreis gekauft hätte, sondern immer mit Vertrag.
> Also ist so ein Vergleich hinfällig und Augenwischerei.


Sagt der Kollege auch immer. Dafür zahlt er ~50 Euro im Monat für seinen Mobilfunkvertrag. Könnte man auch Augenwischerei nennen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Der Preis der Oculus Rift ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Sagt der Kollege auch immer. Dafür zahlt er ~50 Euro im Monat für seinen Mobilfunkvertrag. Könnte man auch Augenwischerei nennen.


Eben. Man kann sich ja auch für die Rift einen 700€ Kredit aufnehmen und dann 50€ im Monat abstottern, wenn man sie denn so dringend braucht...


----------

